# Bazooka Woes



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Felt like a typical monday, trying to get to a nice new home and with all the phone calls and extra running around finally got to the home by 11 am. Gravy house big rooms at a 190 sheets. Figured I would start stringing tape and just take my time till my helper got there which he should have finished up filling the beads on the other job and beat me there , but as luck would have it he didn't show till 3:30 almost quiting time (grrrr) left all the ceiling flats and buts because of the 9' lids so I told him to jump on his stilts it would only take 30 min or so. As he was getting up on his stilts did a quick wash down on the bazooka I heard something dropped into the water pail , what on earth so found what fell in there. The stupid bracket base that holds the disengaging cam on broke... the cam is what came off.. I know better not to use it because if i run too much mud out i risk the chance of breaking a cable.. worked fine for a while... just wanted to get the tape on and go home, but got a little to fast and forgot about being careful... You guessed it the cable only goes so far.. so there I am said the hell with it and call it a day..thank god I have enough parts laying around, the cable well lets see where did I put that thing for safe keeping so I could find it?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you need me to send some copper wire to fix it:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its all fun and games till someone looses an eye.

Some days you should have just stayed in bed, Shame we cant pick which day................Bugger it, Todays the day :thumbsup:.........I wish.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Do you need me to send some copper wire to fix it:whistling2:


been there before


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Felt like a typical monday, trying to get to a nice new home and with all the phone calls and extra running around finally got to the home by 11 am. Gravy house big rooms at a 190 sheets. Figured I would start stringing tape and just take my time till my helper got there which he should have finished up filling the beads on the other job and beat me there , but as luck would have it he didn't show till 3:30 almost quiting time (grrrr) left all the ceiling flats and buts because of the 9' lids so I told him to jump on his stilts it would only take 30 min or so. As he was getting up on his stilts did a quick wash down on the bazooka I heard something dropped into the water pail , what on earth so found what fell in there. The stupid bracket base that holds the disengaging cam on broke... the cam is what came off.. I know better not to use it because if i run too much mud out i risk the chance of breaking a cable.. worked fine for a while... just wanted to get the tape on and go home, but got a little to fast and forgot about being careful... You guessed it the cable only goes so far.. so there I am said the hell with it and call it a day..thank god I have enough parts laying around, the cable well lets see where did I put that thing for safe keeping so I could find it?


 I don't worry about helpers, when I have one and he don't show it aint no big deal, one disco dancer felt he fuked me not showing at all I laughed, been slinging tape longer than the fuker been out of the Big House


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Back-up banjo maybe:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

chris said:


> Back-up banjo maybe:whistling2:


 NOT! Just made some cables and back to business as usual.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

As much experience as you have silver, I woulden't think you'd need the disengage. Don't run it to empty. My TT has a tell when she's really close.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> NOT! Just made some cables and back to business as usual.


You made your own cable:blink:

well at least you fix your own zook. Your post got me thinking today, how I never fix them no more when something majour breaks down on them. If it can't be fixed on the job, then I take it to my supply guy to do it. Usually after xmas, I also take it to him for it's annual tune up. Other than the bottom of my cable breaking a few months ago(which I still half to fix:whistling2. I have not had a majour break down in awhile,,,,,, knock on wood



P.A. ROCKER said:


> As much experience as you have silver, I woulden't think you'd need the disengage. Don't run it to empty. My TT has a tell when she's really close.


By tell, do you mean a tell tale sign??????

My TT makes a thunk, thunk, thunk sound the last 4 or 5 feet of tape, but they should still make a transparent bazooka:yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What does a cable run up north there for you 2buck? If you can find the cable the ends are easy to do. If you have a small torch kit which any hardware store sells ,( oxygen & map gas) just cut the cable clamp a small vise grip on it allowing a couple of inches facing up and melt the end so it forms the little ball. If you want you can even use a little bit of brass using a small rod which are cheap. If you can make your own you will save lots of cash. Cable is only a few cents a foot. Not like you go through a ton of them but it is nice knowing you can do it. Not only that how frustrating is it when the cable is the exact length, by making your own you can make it just a little longer so that at least you can get one extra wrap on the cable drum which helps it not breaking and coming loose. Although on it being fastened on the drum I have already modified that long time ago which prevents it from slipping out of the little receiving hole on the cable drum.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I don't worry about helpers, when I have one and he don't show it aint no big deal, one disco dancer felt he fuked me not showing at all I laughed, been slinging tape longer than the fuker been out of the Big House


 Sure I worry about it I am out to make money not support someone that just shows up for a check..If they don't put out on the job and it continues than they are put out to find someone else to work for. My money , money from jobs are not coming from an unlimited source , they are bid so you have to be within bounds of what you have coming in. P.S Bazooka Joe please watch the language.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

silverstilts said:


> What does a cable run up north there for you 2buck? If you can find the cable the ends are easy to do. If you have a small torch kit which any hardware store sells ,( oxygen & map gas) just cut the cable clamp a small vise grip on it allowing a couple of inches facing up and melt the end so it forms the little ball. If you want you can even use a little bit of brass using a small rod which are cheap. If you can make your own you will save lots of cash. Cable is only a few cents a foot. Not like you go through a ton of them but it is nice knowing you can do it. Not only that how frustrating is it when the cable is the exact length, by making your own you can make it just a little longer so that at least you can get one extra wrap on the cable drum which helps it not breaking and coming loose. Although on it being fastened on the drum I have already modified that long time ago which prevents it from slipping out of the little receiving hole on the cable drum.


Congrats on making your own cables.....Is it stainless cable?
I make my own as well but I use stainless ball ends.








A little silicone on top of the ball (on the drum) would help keep it in place as well, dont know how you "modified it". I usually have the silicone ready anyway to seal the coverplate.








I made the cable drum too, its lined with ptfe tubing so the shaft wont seize


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You made your own cable:blink:
> 
> well at least you fix your own zook. Your post got me thinking today, how I never fix them no more when something majour breaks down on them. If it can't be fixed on the job, then I take it to my supply guy to do it. Usually after xmas, I also take it to him for it's annual tune up. Other than the bottom of my cable breaking a few months ago(which I still half to fix:whistling2. I have not had a majour break down in awhile,,,,,, knock on wood
> 
> ...


Was my idea 2buck.... little credit?:whistling2:
I'll do it for ya... but you gotta ship it out here


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You made your own cable:blink:
> By tell, do you mean a tell tale sign??????
> 
> My TT makes a thunk, thunk, thunk sound the last 4 or 5 feet of tape, but they should still make a transparent bazooka:yes:


Yup, the cable starts to wind over top of itself and it sends a low pitch ringing sound down the tube. The cutter feels different too in the last 10ft or so.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Was my idea 2buck.... little credit?:whistling2:
> I'll do it for ya... but you gotta ship it out here


Wasn't









My idea in post #one http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/build-better-bazooka-2301/

Your idea was to make it all transparent:whistling2:

But were both on the same page:thumbup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay you get top billing on the royalty checks when the taping tool companies start running with this but i want my cut too


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right 2buck







you were talking about a cable with and extra wrap and I made you cry by telling you I already did it, and these other boys did it already so quit the sheep Sh#t cause I know I just made you cry and Moose Boy is coming over to your house and make a video of You crying waaa waaa


----------

